# Freud SD608 8" Dial-a-Width Dado



## crowie

Thank you Ducky for the write up..

And well done upon getting the freight/shipping costs refunded….
[With the Aussie Dollar at about US$0.67 the currency conversation is a killer]


----------



## robscastle

Ah yes the dado stack a item either hated or loved by many and in some cases illegal.

Agree a bloody pain in the pos to set up.
How i overcame some of the annoying aspects was to use a threaded bolt to pre check the width.










Still scared the KYW outta me so its dosnt get much use theses days.

I found i never really used deep wide cuts anyway, and for the frequency I used the polish plane on the table saw was just as quick.

However i did have shower board to make one day so I also bought so I bought a Freud box joint set










two blades easy set up 4 widths


----------



## Dutchy

From Italy? to the USA to Australia. This Dado has been all over the world. Did you know that Freud is part of the Bosch group? Also Diablo is part of this group.


----------



## robscastle

That's 2 blades 3 widths not 4.
5.2mm 6.35 mm and 9.52mm


----------



## oldrivers

Thanks have a great day.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> That s 2 blades 3 widths not 4.
> 5.2mm 6.35 mm and 9.52mm
> - robscastle


I know… I have same set (go figure)... didn't want to embarrass you!


----------



## pottz

nice review ducks i have this dado set myself saves a hell of a lot of time,and worth every shekel as you would say.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> nice review ducks i have this dado set myself saves a hell of a lot of time,and worth every shekel as you would say.
> - pottz


How did your red plastic form-fit insert wear? I must have the heavier blades as mine crumbled under the weight… a couple of *dropsies* didn't help either.


----------



## pottz

> nice review ducks i have this dado set myself saves a hell of a lot of time,and worth every shekel as you would say.
> - pottz
> 
> How did your red plastic form-fit insert wear? I must have the heavier blades as mine crumbled under the weight… a couple of *dropsies* didn t help either.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


so far it's holding up,ive had the set for about 2 years now.maybe you got the aussie version,they know your never gonna return it.


----------



## KTNC

Excellent review! Thanks for taking the time to do it.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Excellent review! Thanks for taking the time to do it.
> - KTNC


Thanks for reading *KTNC*.... It's only my view, however, for a woodworking hacker I've had enough "experience" with a variety of dado blades to appreciate the benefits.

Whether positive or negative, these types of review are only going to help others decide… after all, the manufacturer is not going to say their product is crap!


----------



## Dark_Lightning

Nice review! Looks like the set I bought for my SawStop JSS. The outside diameter is a little over 8", about 8-3/16", at least on the set I bought…and returned because the blades hit the brake, which is not adjustable on the JSS. I discovered this while installing the blades. The Ventura Woodcraft store manager was gracious enough to take it back. Unused, obviously! Too bad it wouldn't work. I like that dial-a-yield feature. I bought an Amana set that uses shims…and measured it before I bought it.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ...and returned because the blades hit the brake….
> - Dark_Lightning


That's a bummer *D-L*... the dial is miles ahead of shims.

However, seeing as how you are now "reduced" to shims I wrote a review about the Woodpecker Dado setup jig. Now I'm not necessarily spruiking the item, unless of course you have the shekels to spare, you could probably make up a shop made clone that will simplify setup befor the blades are mounted on the TS spindle.


----------



## Dark_Lightning

That's an interesting tool, but I have a cheat sheet that came with the Amana set that tells me the color(s) of shim(s) I need to get a certain width of dado. I read the review, but I'll read it again to see if it's worth buying. I almost didn't buy the dado set, since I make so few- or at least didn't, because I would just make multiple passes with the saw blade (which isn't flat on top, so takes more cleanup). If I made sense, there.


----------

